# Smoked zucchini and banana peppers



## doug123 (Jul 24, 2006)

Made some fatties today. We have zucchini coming in like crazy in our garden so my wife took a nice one, cut it in half and scooped it out. Then she mixed it with bread crumbs, cheese, onion and sage fattie.

I cut the tops off some banana peppers, stuffed with the fattie and the colby jack cheese and wrapped with a slice of bacon.

I forgot to mention the sausage (fattie) was already cooked.

I took the water pan out of the smoker and smoked for 1 hour. My smoker gets up to 318 without the pan.

I really liked this but if anyone was going to try it I would recommend smoking a little longer. It was good, but probably needed to go another half hour or so. Or maybe they should have gone on the grill instead of the smoker for the final shot?

Anyway, it was definitely good and I'll be doing something similar again :D


----------



## brianj517 (Jul 24, 2006)

Them're some good lookin' vittles, Doug. I also have a ton of zucchini coming in and now I know just what to do with 'em...

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Doug,

Looks good.  I bet if you mixed some Italian sausage and ground beef together and stuffed'em with that and some cheese it would be good also.


----------



## doug123 (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks guys. Rodger, that does sound good. I plan on making these again soon, I'll try that mixture.

Just an add on, I fired up a hot charcoal grill and threw the leftovers on for dinner tonight. They were absolutely delicious. Ten times better than on the smoker. Next time after we put everything together, I will definitely be grilling them instead of smoking. I could just cut the zucchini up and grill it plain almost, it was so good. I think I am going to try some kabobs with it next. I'll post some pics with it if they turn out good.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 26, 2006)

Hey Doug,

I couldn't stand it and bought some zucchini and sausage and tried it out today.  Poured down rain and couldn't get to smoker so I baked at 350 for an hour and that was some good chit :D .

Can't wait to try it on the smoker.  May be right up there with ABT's in my book :!:


----------



## doug123 (Jul 26, 2006)

Glad you liked them  :D 

If you smoke them, please let me know how they turn out. Like I said, I ended up thinking the grill was the better tool but if they turn out good for you I will try the smoker again. 

I probably needed to go at least 2 hours instead of an hour. The zucc and peppers were soft, but they didn't have the cooked or grilled consistency they did when I put them on the grill. 

If anyone is going to perfect this on the smoker I would say you are the man for the job. Good luck :)


----------



## bob-bqn (Jul 28, 2006)

If I can get my wife to buy some zucchini I'd like to try that. :D  Thanks for sharing Doug! 8)


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 10, 2006)

I promised that I would post pics if I did this on the smoker Doug, so here it is.  These are stuffed with mixture of italian sausage, ground beef, onion and bread crumbs,  sauteed until near done along with the zuchinni that was scraped out of the shell and then some grated cheese added just before stuffing the shells.







Here they are after 2 hours on the smoker with cherry wood in honor of Scott.







Here is one plated up with some fresh sweet corn and french bread






If you are forced to eat more healthy, this is a pretty good way to do it. :D


----------



## bassrat (Sep 11, 2006)

that sounds awesome, will try that 4sure. anything wraped in bacon is good.


----------



## doug123 (Sep 12, 2006)

You always have a way of making me hungry Rodger   :D 

Those look delicious. 

My zucchini dried up a couple weeks after this post but I am going to be ready for next year  8)

So how was the taste? Did they turn out like you expected?


----------



## joed617 (Sep 12, 2006)

Doug, The food looks killer .. I can smell it I just installed my "Scratch and Sniff program" only problem is that my screen is wearing away. 

Rodger, What can I say other than you out done yourself again.. looks great. 

You guys just remined me that the wife and I just bought some hot thia peppers that I was going to smoke perhaps this weekend if the weather warms up some. <it's been chilly in the 40's in the evenings> hmm what to do .. what to do. 

Joe


----------



## cajunsmoker (Sep 12, 2006)

Thanks Joe :D 

Doug, these were zuchinni that I bought at the grocery.  My garden burned out about a month ago :evil:  

I pulled my water pan and let my heat up to about 260 for 2 hours and the zuchinni just kind of fell apart. :D   Next time I will keep the temp down below 250 and try to not get so messy.  Taste was awesome.  I would definitely recommend doing it with the cherry.  The only cheese I had on hand was a 3 cheese mexican blend and that is one other thing I would change.  Last time I used an Italian blend & liked that better.


----------



## cajunsmoker (Mar 6, 2007)

Bumped this post up cause with the new forum some of the old stuff is buried and the new guys just see the Rib, Butt and brisket posts.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   While there certainly is nothing wrong with those, there are a lot of neat things to smoke and veggie time is coming up soon.


----------



## smoked (Mar 7, 2007)

holy braunsweiger........thanks for the bump on this one...has me thinking.....because I do love zucchini bread...but smoked zucchini bread is now really kicking in my head...not that there is alot of space there, but it's kicking.........hummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## deejaydebi (Mar 9, 2007)

Yumm looks good guys! I loves my zukes! Maybe a spoonful of tomatoe sause?


----------

